# Crate Cover



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone have any suggestions for something to use to cover a wire crate (for darkness)?

I was thinking about getting a moving blanket, since that would probably hold up best in case Kobi decided he was going to try to eat it (very possible). That'd be about $30 on Amazon and I think it would be large enough:

http://www.amazon.com/Moving-Blanke...Z0/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1326223724&sr=8-24

Anyone have any other suggestions? $30 or under preferably... since I think the moving blanket would work. I just know there is probably something better than the odd solution I'm coming up with.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We ordered this for Holley's crate
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Dog-Containment/I/MidWest-Quiet-Time-Dog-Crate-Cover.aspx
The price varies based on cage size but most expensive one is $22.99


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We use the same crate cover that JillandDan use. I liked that one since it was breathable fabric. The problem is when Ruby is in her crate usually for a couple of hours and wanted out she would pull the entire cover into the crate it is all ripped up. Right now I don't have a cover to see how she will do.

I would definitely go with that one since it is cheap and easy to use.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Although these are more expensive, but filter out some light (canvass) and look good

http://www.etsy.com/listing/62703761/dog-crate-cover-36l-x-24w-x-28h-choose?ref=sr_gallery_4&sref=&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=crate+cover&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=handmade&ga_facet=handmade


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm, I like both of the ones linked, but I'd worry about Kobi pulling them through the crate and destroying them.

I found the Midwest one on Amazon. You would think that having a Midwest crate and a Midwest dog bed, I would have thought to search for a crate cover on Amazon too. Nope.

The good thing about the mover's blankets is that they are HEAVY and they are also stitched every few inches... so it would take a dog a year to unstuff it!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

we use cheap fleece blankets and he's never tried to eat it.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

We used a heavy blanket for awhile, but Hally was known to pull at it through the gaps in her crate and shred it. Now, we don't use a cover at all and she is fine. Personally, I like the idea of just using the moving blanket but that's just me!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered the moving blanket... for the small amount of extra money compared to the Midwest Crate Cover, it'll be WAY more durable. It will definitely take him AT LEAST a week to fully destroy it, ensuring many hours of entertainment. Plus, it can double as a dog blanket for anywhere we go.


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

You can make one for about 9.00. Bought the canvas material and looked at the ones on line for measurement ( I am not crafty and can't stitch but it was easy did it like a gift we have no trouble with are V pulling it in. I gave no front cover. Also was able to make it match my room it is in.


----------

